# Blossie Creek



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

Anyone ever fish Blossie Creek behind the Bodie Island light? Looking at Google Earth, it looks tempting. Seems to be a deep cut right by the boat dock that I assume belongs to Off Island. Looks like room to park and have access to walk to the water. Any thoughts?


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

caniac23 said:


> Anyone ever fish Blossie Creek behind the Bodie Island light? Looking at Google Earth, it looks tempting. Seems to be a deep cut right by the boat dock that I assume belongs to Off Island. Looks like room to park and have access to walk to the water. Any thoughts?


Oh yeah, its a pretty popular wade fishing spot on Bodie Island. Seems to fish best in early-mid spring - water is pretty shallow and warms up quick. Folks fish bait from the small dock and waders typically throw artificials all up and down the cut. Public parking is at the gate behind the lighthouse and its a couple hundred yards walk to the water. Brian Horsley has a couple good articles on wade fishing the Outer Banks with more detailed info on Blossies (aka, Off Island Slough).


----------



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

Great! Thanks for the info NCsurffisher. I'll read up on Brian's articles.


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

first year pups can/do stage there/or either end in winter, could tag hundreds n a day. watch the shallow mud flats nearby also.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Big canebrake rattlers in that area so watch where you get off the trail to "drain the snake" cause you might actually encounter a snake.


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

yeah, specks right, any of those marshes in warmer weather hold many moccasins & some rattlers...right down the coast bout 7 miles we encountered one in sept.


----------

